# Nancy's Twins



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Nancy had two beautiful babies this morning. A handsome buck and a gorgeous doe. They are going to my brother and sil when they wean, so no names yet.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats! they looks great! And how nice that they have a home lined up already!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute little guys. So glad to hear they already have a home...I like when it works out that way


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

They are so cute! Congrats and awesome they already have a great home. :wahoo:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I would keep them if my sil didn't /really/ want goats. Lol. I get to enjoy them for the next couple months though! Here's some pics of them in their coats. I love the little wattles on the boy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They have names! Baby boy is Obie and baby girl is Ruth.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

COngrats on the cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really cute.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats to the kids! So sweet.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Just a few pics from today, now that they're dry and bouncy. The one with wattles is Obie. The one without is Ruth. They were following around my 6 year old while Nancy was beating up Korra. She was a getting a little too stressed, so they didn't stay out long.


----------

